# OCD



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats to Dr. Nicholas Dodman. He has done extensive research on this topic with dogs at Tufts University. He was saying on our IAABC forum how this is the first step in many ways to finding help for this devastating problem , not only in dogs but possibly for humans. This is an area where dog trainers need help .He say's..."You can't resolve compulsive disorders in dogs or people with a clicker, positive reinforcement and environmental enrichment alone." Here is an article, http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/19/science/19dogs.html


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is great he is doing that kind of research . I find it really sad that mental illness has been on such a back burner for so many years. It seems like all doctors do is a guessing game and give out drugs that cause the person to cope with life but sort of numb them too. My Baby girl was diagnosed with Bipolar along with OCD about three years ago . So far she hasn't been able to tolerate the medication. I feel so bad for her she just got home from a two week stay at a hospital and all they did was give her four new pills real heavy duty stuff. The first year it was lithium it caused her thyroid to go bad. I actually think the meds have made her worse


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Interesting and Informative*

This is a fascinating article. Although I've had no pets with OCD, we've all heard about some of these behaviors. The information on the proteins, cadherins, apparently being studied in autism, is hopefully a step forward.
We have friends whose twin grandsons, age 4, have severe autism and this condition is more than sad. Maybe one day we will figure it out.

Keeper's Mom


----------

